
Ask HN: How to re-open all browser tabs in a different machine - sureshn
I use Think Pad at work and when I come back home I want to re-open the same browser tabs present on my Think Pad in my personal mac, chrome forces you to sign in in-order to remember your history which I don&#x27;t want to do , is there an app or browser which can help me achieve this and also which will not force me to sign up or sign in.
======
mtmail
With Firefox Sync you can run your own syncronization server
[http://docs.services.mozilla.com/howtos/run-
sync-1.5.html#ho...](http://docs.services.mozilla.com/howtos/run-
sync-1.5.html#howto-run-sync15)

~~~
sureshn
I think the Sync Server seems to be a secure idea and would definitely give it
a shot

------
tedmiston
I'm also looking to a good cross-browser, cross-device solution to this
problem.

I'm using Pinboard's save tabs feature [0] for this, though it's only provided
in browser extensions and so currently only available on desktop browsers.

I also wrote a short custom script to move tabs between Safari and Chrome on
OS X [1]. At the bottom of the readme, you'll find a comparison of other
options for the "move my tabs" problem.

Xmarks [2] may offer what you're looking for, but I'm not sure since they've
been acquired.

[0]:
[https://blog.pinboard.in/2011/04/new_save_tabs_feature/](https://blog.pinboard.in/2011/04/new_save_tabs_feature/)

[1]: [https://github.com/tedmiston/tab-
transporter](https://github.com/tedmiston/tab-transporter)

[2]: [https://www.xmarks.com](https://www.xmarks.com)

~~~
mtmail
xmarks used to analyze the URLs to generate "suggested tabs". Of course after
the acquisition by lastpass (which then got acquired by logmein) that might no
longer be the case.

------
animeshk
My team and I have built SearchTrack, which lets you create a project around
any topic and then save useful, relevant links, so you can access them from
anywhere.

You can even build a context around each link that you save by adding a note
and have your peers collaborate with you while doing so.

Basically, SearchTrack is a knowledge sharing platform which helps you save
best resources around any topic and share your research with others looking
for it.

But in this case, you can use the standalone value of the product to just
access all your saved links just by visiting your SearchTrack Project.

You can give it a try here -
[http://www.searchtrack.co/](http://www.searchtrack.co/)

Hope that helps.

~~~
mtmail
I don't see how that answers the question about open tabs being shared across
browser. You're suggesting to basically use a "notepad in the cloud" to
copy&paste URLs (yes, of course your product has more features).

~~~
animeshk
That's a hack to do it. The end result is achieved. That's why suggested it
besides the second reason that's got something to do with me being an over-
excited startup founder who's obsessed with imagining how their product could
help people in the minutest of the ways possible.

------
_RPM
You can "Sign in with Google" in Chrome.

